# kireä / tiukka



## Gavril

_Ai kun monot ovat kireät / tiukat! Taitavat olla väärä koko.

Sidoin kireimmän / tiukoimman solmun kuin voin.

Kun soittimen kieltä näppäillään, se ei soi jos ei ole täysin kireässä / tiukassa.

Katselet asiaa liian kireästi / tiukasti -- pitää olla avoimempi.

Miten kireä / tiukka äijä! Hänen pitäisi rentoutua tai ainakin vähän nauraa!

Olosuhteet ovat liian kireitä / tiukkoja, että ostaisimme kolmannen auton talouteen._

(These might be English-specific expressions: )
_Vuosien kuluessa yhtye on kehittynyt hyvin kireäksi / tiukaksi -- emme koskaan menetä poljentoa.

Meistä on tullut kireitä / tiukkoja kavereita._


Kiitos!


----------



## Ригель

_Ai kun monot ovat tiukat! Taitavat olla väärä koko. _[Mikäli monot ovat kireät niitä voinee löysätä -- koko ei ole välttämättä väärä.]_

Sidoin __kireimmän / __tiukimman solmun kuin voin. _[Molemmat käyvät yhtä hyvin.]
_ 
Kun soittimen kieltä näppäillään, se ei soi jos ei ole täysin kireä/kiristetty. _[Mikäli puhutaan soitetun äänen laadusta niin parempi sana on _vireessä/viritetty._]
_ 
Katselet asiaa liian ahdasmielisesti/kapea-alaisesti -- pitää olla avoimempi.

Miten __kireä__/tiukkapipoinen äijä! Hänen pitäisi rentoutua tai ainakin vähän nauraa! _[Jos sanot äijän olevan vain tiukka niin ensimmäinen mieleen tuleva ajatus on, että hänellä on treenattu vartalo.]_

Olosuhteet ovat taloudellisesti liian kireät/tiukat, että ostaisimme kolmannen auton talouteen._ [Molemmat käyvät, mutta ilman täsmentävää sanaa _taloudellisesti_ mieleen tulevat henkiset olosuhteet eli suhde-ongelmat, mielipide-erot tai muuta vastaavaa.]

_Vuosien kuluessa yhtye on kasvanut hyvin läheiseksi/tiiviiksi -- __emme koskaan menetä poljentoa__. _[En ole koskaan törmännyt sanaan _poljento. _Ilmeisesti se on johdettu verbistä _polkea _ja viittaa tanssimaailmassa rytmiin, mutta tässä lauseessa se kuulostaa käsittämättömältä.]_

Meistä on tullut läheisiä kavereita._


----------



## DrWatson

Some minor tweaks in addition to Ригель's corrections:


Ригель said:


> _Ai kun monot ovat tiukat! Taitavat olla väärä*ä* koko*a / vääränkokoiset*. _[Mikäli monot ovat kireät niitä voinee löysätä -- koko ei ole välttämättä väärä.]_
> 
> Sidoin __kireimmän / __tiukimman solmun kuin voin. _[Molemmat käyvät yhtä hyvin.]
> _
> Kun soittimen kieltä näppäillään, se ei soi*,* jos *se* ei ole täysin kireä/kiristetty. _[Mikäli puhutaan soitetun äänen laadusta niin parempi sana on _vireessä/viritetty._]
> _
> Katselet asiaa liian ahdasmielisesti/kapea-alaisesti -- pitää olla avoimempi.
> 
> Miten __kireä__/tiukkapipoinen äijä! Hänen pitäisi rentoutua tai ainakin vähän nauraa! _[Jos sanot äijän olevan vain tiukka niin ensimmäinen mieleen tuleva ajatus on, että hänellä on treenattu vartalo.]_
> 
> Olosuhteet ovat taloudellisesti liian kireät/tiukat, että ostaisimme */ voisimme ostaa* kolmannen auton talouteen._ [Molemmat käyvät, mutta ilman täsmentävää sanaa _taloudellisesti_ mieleen tulevat henkiset olosuhteet eli suhde-ongelmat, mielipide-erot tai muuta vastaavaa.]
> 
> _Vuosien kuluessa yhtye on kasvanut hyvin läheiseksi/tiiviiksi -- __emme koskaan menetä poljentoa__. _[En ole koskaan törmännyt sanaan _poljento. _Ilmeisesti se on johdettu verbistä _polkea _ja viittaa tanssimaailmassa rytmiin, mutta tässä lauseessa se kuulostaa käsittämättömältä.]_
> 
> Meistä on tullut läheisiä kavereita._


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> _Sidoin kireimmän / tiukimman solmun kuin voin.
> _


In Finnish we don't say like that. We say "Sidoin niin kireän solmun kuin pystyin / osasin / voin" or possibly "Sidoin kireimmän / tiukimman solmun minkä osasin."


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> In Finnish we don't say like that this [myös: we don't say it that way]. We say "Sidoin niin kireän solmun kuin pystyin / osasin / voin" or possibly "Sidoin kireimmän / tiukimman solmun minkä osasin."



Kiitos korjauksesta! Yllä tein pienen korjauksen englantiisi.


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Kiitos korjauksesta! Yllä tein pienen korjauksen englantiisi.


Kiitos siitä!


----------

